
Building Sourcegraph, a large-scale code search engine in Go - geetarista
https://sourcegraph.com/blog/google-io-2014-building-sourcegraph-a-large-scale-code-search-engine-in-go
======
crolek
I've used the "first" (?) version of Sourcegraph and now this new one, and I
have to say I'm a huge fan. I'm learning Go in the evenings and I was
struggling to grasp some of the concepts in Go and how to use the Gorilla
package. Personally, I learn better after I skim the API, look at an example
and rinse/repeat as needed. For me, Sourcegraph is a great way to help speed
up that process of finding that one example that helps make whatever it is
"click".

I've been using their Chrome Extension because it injects their stuff right
onto Github pages. Now all they need to do is make one for Firefox, so I can
go back to Firefox.

Disclaimer: I meet Quinn at GopherCon and we talked about Sourcegraph. I loved
the idea then, and I still do now.

------
tree_of_item
This looks very nice; automated access to and analysis of the huge amounts of
source code on the Internet could be a game changer for programmers
everywhere.

As an aside, when I saw Google in the URL I thought that this was a rebranding
of Steve Yegge's "Grok"[0] project. Does anyone know what's happened to that?

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTJs-0EInW8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTJs-0EInW8)

------
sqs
Oh, thanks for posting this! I'm the author (and one of the co-creators of
Sourcegraph at [https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)), and I'm
happy to answer any questions anyone has here.

~~~
viciousplant
Can you share the technology & methods sourcegraph use for syntax/semantic
analysis?

If there is a brief comparison of tools you have tried and abandoned it would
be really really helpful.

The accuracy of whatever working behind the scene is simply amazing.

~~~
sqs
Yeah, it's almost all open source now and we're releasing the last bits (plus
the coordination code) between now and next week.

We will post another article when it's ready next week. Email me at sqs at
sourcegraph.com in the meantime if you are too curious to wait. :)

------
knodi
IMO this kind of projects/applications is where Go really shines.

------
Gigablah
"Here are the techniques and glue code we use to make it all work in the
absence of a framework."

Well, there's your framework...

------
woah
Does anyone here use Sourcegraph? It would be extremely useful to easily find
example uses of libraries etc.

~~~
joe2010xtmf
I use it to study Go projects source code, powerful than all the other
IDE/editors.

